# Qc Toolpost Adapter For My Ball Turner



## Holescreek (Jun 6, 2015)

I already have a home made ball turner but hesitate to use it much because it requires removing my compound to mount directly to the  lathe saddle.   Well last week I underestimated the size of knob I needed for a rifle and had to remove the turner and reinstall the compound and start over (grumbling the whole time).

Coincidentally,  GarageGuy posted his quick change tool post ball turner and it struck me that it made more sense to have one that could be removed and installed easily.  I let the idea roll around in my head for a few days thinking about a design that had all the features of my original one yet would work with the QC toolpost. Yesterday I got the old turner out and just set it on top the saddle looking for inspiration when the idea struck to just make an adapter for the turner I already had.

I pulled some salvaged 4" x 1/4" plate out from under a bench and made it today before I left for work.







I only had a few minutes after it was all done to test it out, but it should make great bolt knobs!


----------



## brino (Jun 6, 2015)

Great, I like it!

I see it useful for coves as well as as balls ....if the need ever arises.
-brino


----------



## Holescreek (Jun 6, 2015)

It's handy!


----------



## Monk (Jun 14, 2015)

After experiencing the same problems with set up, I started "thinking" about making one. You did it. Very nicely, too. Now I've got to stop "thinking" and start doing one myself. It was your version of the turner that got me inspired to make one in the first place (after "thinking" about it for a long time).  It's still one of the best ones I've seen. Anyway,  thanks for sharing!
Monk


----------



## Holescreek (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd like to make a different style someday but I don't use the one I have often enough to justify having two!   Being able to set specific sizes without stopping to physically move the bit has been the handiest feature of this model.


----------



## Monk (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah, you did it right. I don't see a lot of reason to change with the new QCTP mount. Nice job.


----------



## auto.pilot (Aug 2, 2015)

I really like this design.  Thanks!


----------



## GCM (Feb 10, 2016)

I have the same problem on my made in China keep in a cool dry place lathe. I also have to remove my compound to fit the ball turner and disengage the cross slide to ensure maximum travel for the ball turner. The other day after adding iGaging units on my X and Y axis, I  realized that now I also have to remove the Y-axis to ensure proper travel for the ball turner. 
Thank you for solving my problem


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice job!


----------

